# M6 Evo



## Downhoehl (13. Februar 2009)

Ein Traum scheint war zu werden:

(Bild von Mtbr.com)




Hoffentlich bringen sie es dann auch nächstes Jahr auf den Markt, das wäre mein Traum-Rahmen: M6-Geo, schön leicht und mit weniger Federweg 

hier noch der Link:http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=491565


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Februar 2009)

hier noch ein link mit nen paar fotos

http://www.sicklines.com/2009/02/12/intense-m6-team-evo/#more-3589


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (13. Februar 2009)

unglaublich schön...gerade in dem blau!


----------



## klemmi (13. Februar 2009)

Da bin ich wirklich mal gespannt.... die Karre würde ich mir auch besorgen wenn sie nicht die Makel des M6 behält.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. Februar 2009)

Der Wahnsinn.... Bin mal gespannt was es auf der Eurobike am Intense Stand zu bewundern gibt!!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Februar 2009)

wenn jemand ein weißes m6 haben möchte


----------



## Christiaan (19. Februar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wenn jemand ein weißes m6 haben möchte



Wfuer Wenig..... immer, Aber dann bitte ohne Dampfer ,da Ich die schon habe


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Februar 2009)

echt geiles Gerät!!!


----------



## xxFRESHxx (23. März 2009)

hier nochmal in weiß fürs X-Fusion/Intense Team.
hätte ich nichts dagegen wenn der in meiner werkstatt herumschweben würde.


----------



## haha (23. März 2009)

oh ja, sehr geil. für eloxfans natürlich super.


----------



## bachmayeah (23. März 2009)

schlimm nur dieser decals-designer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (23. März 2009)

weiß jetzt schon einer ob der dann auch in Serie geht?


----------



## haha (23. März 2009)

macht schon den eindruck, als ob der kommen würde.


----------



## bachmayeah (23. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> macht schon den eindruck, als ob der kommen würde.



in 1-2 jahren...


----------



## Crak (23. März 2009)

wäre nicht soooo gut!


----------



## bobtailoner (24. März 2009)

in 1-2 jahren?! passt doch 
also hat das teilchen dann knapp 200mm federweg hinten???
wäre ja ne überlegung wert


----------



## walo (24. März 2009)

wunderschön!
weniger federweg ist mal ne vernünftige geschichte.
mann, wat nun, dhr oder auf den hobel warten?
das leben ist sooooooooo kompliziert ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (24. März 2009)

die frage ist recht einfach zu beantworten:

don´t mess with n-tense


----------



## fl1p (24. März 2009)

walo schrieb:


> wunderschön!
> weniger federweg ist mal ne vernünftige geschichte.
> mann, wat nun, dhr oder auf den hobel warten?
> das leben ist sooooooooo kompliziert ;-)







...to buy my frame!


----------



## walo (25. März 2009)

toll, wenigstens einer der mich will ;-)
hab aber schon wochenlang ein tolles  kopfkino, was schwer mit dem dhr zusammenhängt. 
ist schon etwas kacke, das jetzt noch das evo aufgetaucht ist. von daher, lass mich blos in ruhe.


----------



## fatcrobat (25. März 2009)

der rahmen an sich is ja ganz schön und so ein verstellbarer lenkwinkel  auch toll

 aber schöne schweiss nähte sind auch anders


----------



## Crak (31. März 2009)




----------



## seelenfrieden (31. März 2009)

Crak schrieb:


>



omg...da ging grad was in die hose bei mir... :sabber:


----------



## klemmi (31. März 2009)

Das isses mit kurzem DÄmpfer, richtig?


----------



## Crak (31. März 2009)

weiß nicht bei pinkbike ist ein artikel, aber denke nicht, dass es da steht


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2009)

Finde den Rahmen auch Wahnsinn !
Aber wann/ob der kommt steht doch völlig in den Sternen, wenn man Stebers Posts auf mtbr liest. Vielleicht hilft ja das massenweise Gebettel dort !


----------



## Crak (1. April 2009)

ich würde auf die knie gehen für den rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (1. April 2009)

Ich würde eher das Socom Evo nehmen das JD gerade fährt.


----------



## bachmayeah (2. April 2009)

auch mal hier rein:


----------



## seelenfrieden (2. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> auch mal hier rein:




aaahhrg...genauso geil wie das teil von CRC. sorry, muss ma eben weg ne bank ausrauben...


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (2. April 2009)

@ bachmayeah

äußerst fein...


----------



## bachmayeah (2. April 2009)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> aaahhrg...genauso geil wie das teil von CRC. sorry, muss ma eben weg ne bank ausrauben...



na ob da in heutigen zeiten noch was zu holen ist..
dann doch lieber direkt in den temecula / usa nen bruch begehen


----------



## gigo (2. April 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Ich würde eher das Socom Evo nehmen das JD gerade fährt.



Ist zwar OT, aber gibt's dazu Bilder? Würde mich auch interessieren ...


----------



## seelenfrieden (2. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> na ob da in heutigen zeiten noch was zu holen ist..
> dann doch lieber direkt in den temecula / usa nen bruch begehen



damn..daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht....die sind ja alle pleite. dann eben räuberische erpressung bei Manager XY. Solange die Abfindungen noch nicht in Warentermingeschäften mit gefriergetrocknetem Orangensaft in Uzbekistan verballert sind...


----------



## bachmayeah (2. April 2009)

gigo schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT, aber gibt's dazu Bilder? Würde mich auch interessieren ...


----------



## bobtailoner (2. April 2009)

gibts denn jetzt schon news wann das evo kommen soll, also das m6?
der aufbau oben macht mich gerad richtig wuschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2009)

Leider noch nix.


----------



## haha (2. April 2009)

hoffentlich bald.. aber wenn der bachmayeah seine räder locker macht, kann das nur gutes verheißen..


----------



## bobtailoner (2. April 2009)

yep, das gleiche dachte ich mir auch schon 
@haha...meld mich nachher mal bei dir!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (2. April 2009)

haha schrieb:


> hoffentlich bald.. aber wenn der bachmayeah seine räder locker macht, kann das nur gutes verheißen..



 geilst...

meiner info nach soll das dieses jahr mim evo nichts werden.. und ob nächstes jahr ist so gewiss wie das mim 4x hardtail... leider.


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2009)

Die Lösung !
Wir hauen alle unsere Räder weiter und dann MUSS Jeff Steber uns einfach welche bauen, von wegen gesamtgesellschftliche Verantwortung und so.


----------



## bachmayeah (2. April 2009)

ich bin auch für nen offenen brief....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (2. April 2009)

ja, eine unterschriftensammlung. bin dabei


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2009)

Ich denke, ein Scheck würde das ganze eher beschleunigen...


----------



## iRider (2. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein Scheck würde das ganze eher beschleunigen...



Vergiss es! Habe schon versucht Jeff mit Geld und guten Worten dazu zu überreden mir ein Socom Evo für die Rennsaison zu überlassen.  Aber nix!


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2009)

Ich rede ja nicht von einem....Sammelbestellung lautet das Zauberwort !


----------



## Downhoehl (3. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht von einem....Sammelbestellung lautet das Zauberwort !



Da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Snevern (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo gibt es was neues ob die Maschine jetzt auf den Markt kommt???
Und wenn wann ???


Gruß und Danke Arne


----------



## Downhoehl (2. Februar 2010)

In einigen Foren wird gemunkelt, aber es gibt absolut nix definitives....
Warten wir mal ab auf was das Team CRC dieses Jahr an den Start geht, da sollte ja bald das Rad vorgestellt werden (zumindest war es letztes Jahr so...)


----------



## Christiaan (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe gehort, 2010 soll ein Neeus M geben, aber, das wird wohl erst July oder August wenn mann abgeht wie das mit andere Modellen gegangen ist


----------



## Downhoehl (2. Februar 2010)

Von mir aus, kann es ruhig bis nächsten Herbst/Winter dauern, dann hab ich schon genug Zeit zum Sparen ;-)


----------



## Shocker (2. Februar 2010)

soviel ist sicher. Für 2010 wird es beim 951 bleiben. 
was mit 2011 passieren wird können wir auch noch nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (2. Februar 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!!!

Gruß Arne


----------



## Paolo (2. Februar 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> soviel ist sicher. Für 2010 wird es beim 951 bleiben.
> was mit 2011 passieren wird können wir auch noch nicht sagen...



Kommt denn sonst etwas neues für 2010?
Ein neues Tracer Carbon z.B.?


----------



## Christiaan (3. Februar 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> soviel ist sicher. Für 2010 wird es beim 951 bleiben.
> was mit 2011 passieren wird können wir auch noch nicht sagen...



Das ist nicht was Jeff mir gesagt hat..........


----------



## Hundeleine (3. Februar 2010)

Wie jetzt diese Geschichte mit dem M6 evo macht mich langsam verückt brauche für diese Jahr unbedingt noch ein neues DH Intense und wenn ich mir jetzt das 951 kaufe und mitte oder ende des Jahres das neue M6 Evo am Start ist fände ich das echt beschissen (schlechte info politik seitens intense den das ist totale Kunden verunsicherung, hier geht es immer hin gleich um ein paar tausend mücken


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (3. Februar 2010)

Hundeleine schrieb:


> Wie jetzt diese Geschichte mit dem M6 evo macht mich langsam verückt brauche für diese Jahr unbedingt noch ein neues DH Intense und wenn ich mir jetzt das 951 kaufe und mitte oder ende des Jahres das neue M6 Evo am Start ist fände ich das echt beschissen (schlechte info politik seitens intense den das ist totale Kunden verunsicherung, hier geht es immer hin gleich um ein paar tausend mücken




kauf dir einfach eines. Bereuen wirst es nicht!
Zudem ist des eine sehr gute Politik. Weil ja jeder (so auch du) immer das neueste haben will.


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Februar 2010)

oha, da kommt wieder neuer wind in die sache


----------



## Shocker (3. Februar 2010)

sorry, aber ich muß Euch definitiv enttäuschen mit dem M6Evo. Sonst kann ich auch nix sagen und ich denke das bring auch nix. 
Schaut doch einfach mal wie Erfolgreich das 951 läuft und zwar rund um den Erdball. Warum sollten wir denn einen M6Evo machen wenn die Jungs in den USA nicht mal aussreichend 951 gebaut bekommen.
Wir haben immer noch 4-6Wochen lieferzeit und bekommen keine Rahmen aufs Lager, was wir seit September vergeblich versuchen um euch einen besseren Service zu bieten. Der M6Evo ist nach wie vor nur ein Versuchsfeld und daraus wurde das 951 geschaffen. Es ist nicht vorgesehen einen neuen DH Frame zu bauen! Erst mal müßen die anderen kommen: SS2 ist bis heute noch nicht fertig und auch auf Tracer 29er warten wir sehnsüchtig wie auch nach einigen 951...
Sorry, dass ich den Jungs die Seifenblase M6Evo grad komplett vernichtet hab.


----------



## Christiaan (3. Februar 2010)

Ok, klarr, andert alles ja immer bei Intense, hahaha
Flo, kommt das Tazer HT noch, oder ist es wie letztes Jahr wieder gestrichen?


----------



## Shocker (3. Februar 2010)

momentan war es auf eis gelegt, da das Interesse für das Tazer HT sehr gering war. Wie mir aber grad gesagt wurde versucht Intense es trotzdem irgendwie hin zu bekommen. Was definitives kann ich euch aber nicht sagen.
Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (11. Februar 2010)

Yo, neue Schüre!


----------



## the thunder (11. Februar 2010)

stylehead schrieb:


> Yo, neue Schüre!


 
crc fährt dieses jahr auch auf marzocchi, also wird wohl ein roco noch reinkommen...


----------



## klemmi (11. Februar 2010)

Also so wie das da rumliegt sieht es nicht wirklich toll aus...


----------



## Downhoehl (12. Februar 2010)

the thunder schrieb:


> crc fährt dieses jahr auch auf marzocchi, also wird wohl ein roco noch reinkommen...



Wo hast du diese Info her, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Shocker (12. Februar 2010)

sind Proto´s von CRCIntense... 
guck mal auf die seite, haben die jungs für Matti erst vor ein paar Tagen gemacht.


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Februar 2010)

aber das kann ja schon hoffnung darauf machen, dass der rahmen im renneinsatz getestet werden soll und auch eventuell in serie geht oder seh ich das falsch, flo?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Februar 2010)

Der letztjährige Teamrahmen ging ja leider auch nicht in Serie.


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Februar 2010)

ebend... im langsam mit den jungen pferden... und so schick ist er mit geradem unterrohr auch nicht..


----------



## the thunder (13. Februar 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese Info her, wenn ich fragen darf?


 
von der crc fanpage in facebook, vermute das nigel page die betreut


----------

